# Can't get my iMac to rewrite to a CD-RW



## HelpMyiMac (Jan 16, 2005)

iMac Power PC 750 slot loader, PCG3 400 MHz, OS X 10.3.7. I bought an Iomega CD-RW 52x USB that allows me to write to a CD but not rewrite; and I also bought a LaCie FireWire CD-RW; this device won't mount. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not extremely familiar with RW drives and CDs myself. But from what I have learned, generally, you need to install drivers (for the computer to recognize the external drive) and application software (to run the backup programs to the CD). You also need RW-CDs. 

I believe the CD-RW application software creates a log of what's been written on and where to start writing additional data on the RW-CD.

First, I'd make sure to have the latest drivers and software patches/updates installed.

There are probably other users who can advise you better than I, and someone else will probably jump in on this soon.

Good luck.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you using CD-RW disks? Did you first burn them leaving the session open? If so, you can add files to the disk. If the session was closed, did you erase the CD-RW disk before trying to reburn to it?


----------



## HelpMyiMac (Jan 16, 2005)

Dear DoubleHelix: Thanks for the reply. My mistake--I was trying to rewrite on a non-blank disk, and I did not setup for multisession recording. So my Iomega USB is really ok, but the LaCie Firewire still won't mount, and is not recognized in "About This Mac...FireWire." I downloaded a LaCie software update as directed by LaCie tech support, and since this is the second LaCie I've bought trying to get FireWire to work, I'm suspecting that my FireWire port doesn't work. Thanks for your help. Maybe I'll start an excellent new thread asking for help in repairing my FireWire port. Have a great day, and again, thanks so much for your help. -- Alan


----------



## joe_it (Jul 14, 2004)

HelpMyiMac said:


> Dear DoubleHelix: Thanks for the reply. My mistake--I was trying to rewrite on a non-blank disk, and I did not setup for multisession recording. So my Iomega USB is really ok, but the LaCie Firewire still won't mount, and is not recognized in "About This Mac...FireWire." I downloaded a LaCie software update as directed by LaCie tech support, and since this is the second LaCie I've bought trying to get FireWire to work, I'm suspecting that my FireWire port doesn't work. Thanks for your help. Maybe I'll start an excellent new thread asking for help in repairing my FireWire port. Have a great day, and again, thanks so much for your help. -- Alan


I am not sure if you started a thread on repairing your Firewire port, but you are going to be pretty limited if your FW port is indeed dead. There are the normal things that you can try.
1. Reset Open Firmware
- Reboot and hold down Apple-Option-"O"-"F" all at the same time
- Release when it tells you to.
- Type "reset-nvram" hit return
- Tyep "reset-all" return
Computer will now restart
2. Zap PRAM
- Imediately after the restart above... (After you have followed #1 steps)
- Hold down Apple-Option-"P"-"R"
- Let it chime a total of 4 times and then release

See if that solves your problem. I have also heard that resetting the PMU can solve some hardware issues. Consult Apple's website on your model for this. Let us know how thing work out.

Joe


----------



## HelpMyiMac (Jan 16, 2005)

In order to get my LaCie CDRW to work I had to download a firmware update from the LaCie web site. The firmware update didn't work unless you press the OPTION key when you start up the updater; when you see the message "erasing" you can let go. Then the firmware updater works, the CD mounts, and the drive is recognized in About This Mac. There is also a recent Mac LaCie software update that you have to download; it is on the LaCie site under SUPPORT...OPTICAL.

You should know that before calling LaCie tech support I upgraded the iMac firmware to 4.1.9, reset PRAM, repaired permissions, and reset the logic board by removing and replacing the battery. It was only after doing all these things that I called LaCie tech support. I had unsatisfying e-mail exchanges with them earlier, but a smart person suggested that phone support might be better. It was.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You are fortunate that you got someone who knew the exactly how to fix it. I ran into a similar problem yesterday in that there was no documentation for what turned out to be a simple hunch on my part to solve a problem that had been plaguing a co-worker for several days.


----------

